# Bitch Vs Clay Pit



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Edited*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

LMFAO :lol: My god, what was that stuff.

3098


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

It?s a natural tonic bath? :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

(Is this related to why she glows in the dark now?... huh.)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Natural tonic :shock: My god, it looks dreadful.
Poor bitch, is she OK

3098


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

If it was anything deady. I'm sure the owners of the pit would have stated it (although I wasn't meant to be there).


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Those are some of the cutest photo's I ever saw.

*big bless*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Thankies . She really enjoyed herself... I look forward to the next time it's hot and sunny.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Edited*


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Thankies . She really enjoyed herself... I look forward to the next time it's hot and sunny.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

What the hell???? :shock:

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

don't tell anyone but... i think he went loopy


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

What is he up to? hmmm
Well Darren, explain yourself boy.

3098 :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah darren...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm editing stuff... so shhhh :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

why though?

(i'm too monged to stress about capitals now, spelling is also out of the window!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

If I told you that... you'd become aware of the reason i'm doing it... and it would be in vain... so i can't say... unless some one gives me $2 dollars


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

But then you quoted yourself :shock:

WTH :?

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Will it become clear someday?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, Em.
What happened there pal, you hit the mad button :lol:

Actually there should be a mad button, not just preview and submit

BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

I simply edited my last post first rather then my first post (the post with the photos)... so I hit the "backspace" key in order to recover my last post, although for some reason it turned into a quote. These Clonazepam spin me out. =)

Although I've only just notice my last post (before any of you posted) wasn't deleted any how... :roll:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

The mad button it was then :lol:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I simply edited my last post first rather then my first post (the post with the photos)... so I hit the "backspace" key in order to recover my last post, although for some reason it turned into a quote. These Clonazepam spin me out. =)
> 
> Although I've only just notice my last post (before any of you posted) wasn't deleted any how... :roll:


OOOOOOOOOKKKKKK Then :shock:

BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

This med is mint in the morning :lol:


----------

